
Snapchat Spectacles are now available to buy online for $129 - AndrewDucker
https://arstechnica.com/business/2017/02/snapchat-spectacles-are-now-available-to-buy-online-for-129/
======
endswapper
Does anyone really want these, or care?

I'm curious because I don't and I don't see any real momentum behind them.

------
AndrewDucker
I'm really intrigued to see if they hit the same pushback that Google Glass
did.

~~~
Neliquat
The difference is I knew people excited about glass. These, not so much. There
was some early scarcity hype, but I feel it was more about reselling and
'exclusivity' than function. Early Lada ownership is exclusive too.

